# Heart Surgery! Devonviolet's Husband!



## Baymule (Jul 13, 2019)

Devonviolet and her husband went to the doctor, her husband has been tired all the time, short of breath and just didn't feel good. He had a stress test, which he failed. Their doctor sent them to a cardiologist, the same one that my husband went to, 4 years ago. He met with them, then set an appointment for a heart catherization. They came by here and we told them to get ready, because he wasn't going home. We told them that he was more than likely all plugged up and would require heart surgery. That appointment was Thursday morning at 8 AM. The cardiologist told them that Devonviolet's husband was 95% blocked in one artery and 75% blocked in two others and wouldn't live much longer without surgery. That sure put things in perspective. No way DV is going to let go of her sweet husband any sooner than she has to, especially when it can be fixed.

He had surgery Friday morning. It wound up being a quadruple bypass. A 4th artery had 50% blockage, so while the surgeon had him opened up, he went ahead and fixed that too. I went to the hospital to stay with Devonviolet, no way she was going to sit there by herself. The surgery went well, and she got to see him briefly, he was sleeping. She realized she was starving, so we left and found a Chinese buffet where these two gals chowed down. Then back to the hospital. DV's daughter came from Dallas, a very nice person that I liked immediately. Spitting image of her momma! We got to see him, he was awake, in pain, uncomfortable and was intubated. He couldn't talk, so he squeezed our hand. There was a full time nurse in his ICU room watching all the monitors and taking good care of him. 

I left at 6, DV wanted to stay and see him again from 8-9PM. She spent the night with us so she didn't have to drive so far back home in the dark. She has a couple of wonderful neighbors and friends taking care of the animals while they are away. We had a good breakfast this morning, strong hot coffee, Wilbur pan sausage and fried fresh butt nuggets. 

She has texted me during the day today, keeping me up with how he is doing. The tube came out, he can talk, he feels much better and is hugging his heart pillow, just like BJ told him he would. He will be in ICU tonight and will go to a room tomorrow. His daughter and his brother flew in from Minnesota today to see him. DV will spend the night with us again tonight. Once her beloved husband is in a room, she will stay with him at night until he can go home. 

Please pray for his recovery. He has several months to recover and go to therapy. He is in good health overall, just this little plumbing problem that needed fixing. LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you Baymule  for letting us know...please tell her ..prayers are being sent for a rapid recovery, ......................................and please give DV a big hug for me 
I hope she can rest her foot while sitting with her DH.....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm glad they caught this and fixed it.  Prayers for DV and her husband.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 13, 2019)

OH my goodness!  Sooo glad they caught this in time.   Give her a hug from us!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 13, 2019)

Prayers for a speedy recovery and hugs for them both!  Glad that they caught it!


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks for the update.  I'm glad  that the surgery was a success!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you for letting us know!
They are both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## luvmypets (Jul 14, 2019)

Im glad they caught it. My dad was 90% 50% and 40% blocked I wish we would have known.

Praying for an easy recovery.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks for letting us know, baymule. Big hugs and hoping for a speedy recovery for him!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 14, 2019)

Prayers going out for them.   Good to have neighbors who are able to take care of animal chores -- and friends who can save Devonviolet from drives, meals, being alone at the house.   Kudos to all!

No doubt your DH can give them the inside scoop on this procedure and the follow ups.  You know "man to man".    

Appreciate the updates!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank you @Baymule, for telling the story. This has been a hard road. If it weren't for friends like you, and our other friends, Dana and Joe, I don't think I could have gotten through it.

The cardiologist, who did the cardiac catheterization, told us that if he didn't have the bypass surgery, he would have less than 2 years. He said, if he does the surgery he has many years to come.

The nurses, in the ICU, have been amazing! Of course, having @goatgurl, as a friend too, has been a big help. She knows the ins-and-outs of the cardiac ICU and has given us some excellent advice.

Being able to stay at Bay's house, has made a huge difference. I'm already worn out. If I had to make the hour and a half drive every morning and night it would have killed me.

When I left the ICU last night, DH had a smile on his face. He is still having pain, especially when he coughs, but having that heart pillow to hug makes a big difference.





Your prayers are all greatly appreciated! We still have a long road ahead of us. But, I know that with God's help, and friends like Baymule, we will make it through with flying colors. And the important thing is, I will have DH, by my side, for years to come!


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 14, 2019)

Praying! So thankful it was caught.@Devonviolet


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 14, 2019)

Darn , seeing that picture brought tears to my eyes, he looks so much healthier now than when we met at Joe's house...his color looks great ! ....hugs to you both,....it's  a long road to full recovery, but well worth the journey


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 14, 2019)

I rarely check "New Post" but I'm glad I did check this morning.  Prayers up for both of you and I'm so happy that you caught this in time.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 14, 2019)

Prayers sent


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2019)

DV got a good night's rest and we fortified her this morning with large strips of Wilbur bacon, fried eggs and coffee. She filled her thermos tumbler with iced tea and was on her way to the hospital. It is certainly hard on the patient in the hospital, but it is also hard on the family and loved ones. She is welcome to come back tonight, her husband should be moved out of ICU and  into a room today. If so, I know where she's going to be!

We are keeping our two little grand daughters tonight and tomorrow. When we take them home, we'll put the car seats in the trunk. Before we left the hospital with BJ, we were told that he could not ride in the front seat. If, God forbid, there was an accident and the air bag went off, it would hit him in the chest, bust it open and he would die before help could arrive. Sobering thought. Plus, the car is much easier to get in and out of for someone who just had his chest sawed open, versus trying to climb up into a truck. DV's husband is supposed to go home on Wednesday, we'll have the car ready for him.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 14, 2019)

Bay, you are such a good friend to many, DV and her DH ....they are blessed to have you nearby. 
 a hug for all four of you


----------



## Sumi (Jul 14, 2019)

Bless you @Baymule  Thank you for taking such good care of DV and for the updates!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 14, 2019)

Good news! DH is no longer in the ICU. He was transfered to a regular room on the Cardiovascular floor. He is on a regular diet and his pain level is going down. Overnight, they pulled some of the cardiac monitoring lines and this morning they removed the central access line.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 14, 2019)

@Devonviolet  that's great to hear!!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 14, 2019)

That's good news! I'm glad he's recovering so well


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 14, 2019)

That has to be a relief for you!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 14, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> That has to be a relief for you!


Yes it is! He now says he actually feeling really good.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2019)

He’s going to feel a whole lot better as he heals. This is going to make a huge difference in his life, and yours too!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 14, 2019)

so happy to read the great news


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 14, 2019)

Certainly our thoughts and prayers are with all that are "involved"....but, especially with DV and her DH....
Sure hope the recovery goes well and he difference he should feel, will be so much better with his system getting plenty of oxygenated rich blood.....just make him take it easy till the incision heals.....


----------



## Sumi (Jul 15, 2019)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 15, 2019)

I talked to DV tonight, her husband is feeling a difference, even through the pain from the surgery. His mind is clearer. She said he has his sense of humor is back. He is smiling and laughing. His daughter and brother spent time with him today and tonight. Doctor is still saying Wednesday or Thursday for him to go home. We took the car seats out of the back seat this evening. Hmmm.....I need to get the shop vac and remove cracker crumbs and various other accoutrements of grand daughters snacking in the back seat. But on the other hand.....DV's husband might be hungry...… nah they got to be stale by now.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 15, 2019)

That's Great News!!!.........I know he is relieved and hope even other issues, subsides with the healing process.....


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm glad he feels better! Wait a few weeks...he'll be feeling brand new


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 15, 2019)

That's great news.
Maurine's dad had a double bypass with valve replacement about 20 years ago.
He's 90 now.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 16, 2019)

Just saw the thread.  Am really glad things are going well and the surgery was a success.  Hoping things will continue to go well.  Thank God for good friends;  and good doctors.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 16, 2019)

Always the latecomer to such events, I've just read the post. It's great news that the problem was identified and rectified, and that the surgery was so successful.Here's adding my best wishes for a speedy recovery and rapid convalescence.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 16, 2019)

DV said that he got up this morning and took a shower. The doctor came in and said he can go home tomorrow. 

There really is no place like home.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 16, 2019)

home sweet home.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 16, 2019)

Yay! So happy for both of them


----------



## mrs.mystang89 (Jul 16, 2019)

Just read up on what happened.  I am so happy to hear that everything went so well and that DV has such great friends to help during such a stressful time.  Will say some prayers for continued improvement. Hugs DV!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 16, 2019)

I just saw this post, a few days behind. @Baymule thank you for letting us know. @Devonviolet glad to hear that your DH is doing well and can go home tomorrow!


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 16, 2019)

That sounds great for DV's husband.  If you can get a shower and feel clean, it's a big step to just feeling BETTER !!!!!  Glad that he is doing well enough to be able to come home.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 18, 2019)

Was he sent home?   All good (as it can be)?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2019)

He went home yesterday. DV has friends that live nearby and they took him home. DV had to stop at the pharmacy to fill his prescriptions, plus all the rigamarole of checking out. It was a hard day on both of them. 

I just sent her a text and will let y’all know when I hear back from her. We will go see them when they are up to it. We are here for them for whatever they need, but at the same time, maintain respect for someone who is still pretty exhausted from all he’s been through.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you for letting us know @Baymule


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2019)

I asked if they had a Hospital Hangover, she texted back, Oh yeah!  They did get some rest, up a few times for potty breaks and pain pills, but over all, they got rest. It will take awhile to get caught up.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 19, 2019)

Good, good, good!  Yes, they will need rest -- lots of it.

Thanks for update.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 21, 2019)

I’m going in to take a nap. But, I wanted to let you all know we are doing fine.  

Craig is making progress, with his walking and is weaning himself off the pain meds.  He has been alternating one Tylenol with one Tramadol every four hour. This morning his pain level was so low, he didn’t take anything.

He did have shortness of breath this morning, and his blood pressure was high, which was very concerning to me.  I was going to call the doctor, since he complained of it last night too. But, I decided to give him his morning meds a bit early and wait an hour, to see how he felt.  After an hour, and some breakfast, he felt a lot better. So, no call was placed to the doctor. He has an appointment with the surgeon on Tuesday.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 21, 2019)

After DH's triple bypass we ended up back in the hospital for an overnight adjustment of meds.  He was accumulating fluids and needed diuretics for awhile.     Glad ya'll didn't have to go back...it was ugh.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 21, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> After DH's triple bypass we ended up back in the hospital for an overnight adjustment of meds.  He was accumulating fluids and needed diuretics for awhile.     Glad ya'll didn't have to go back...it was ugh.


He has been on Lasix since the surgery. He gained 32 pounds of fluids, during the week he was in the hospital. He has only lost 2 pounds since coming home. This morning I gave him 2 lasix pills, and he has been peeing more. So, hopefully he will lose some weight now.  He’s almost out of pills, so I am hoping that he can get a prescription for more lasix on Tuesday. He does NOT want to go back in the hospital, so hopefully we can manage this as an outpatient.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 21, 2019)

I am glad that he felt better. It takes awhile to get over something like this. The road back to recovery is long, but rewarding. He may not be so happy right now, but he will be glad that he had this done.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 21, 2019)

I am glad that he is up and doing some things at home.  It will take some time but at least he has all his basic functions and time will help him regain his strength.  I know as well as anyone about not wanting to take pain pills all the time.....just realize too that to try to do without too soon actually puts more stress on your body because it is fighting the pain as well as trying to get better.  I have found that there are times that I am better off taking something before I am going to be stressing my body so that the pain does not get ahead of me.  I try not to take much on days I am not working, and can go days without too much more than a tylenol if I am not going to be up and going too much.  But on days I am going to be testing, I have to get ahead of it or I am in 10 x worse shape for a day or two after.  
I hope that he can get the fluid weight off, and will feel better if he does I am sure.  Like with my father, no surgery is fun, but if it is going to improve his quality of life, and in your husbands' case, save his life, then it will be worth it.  
Hopefully you can address some of these concerns at the surgeons/doctors appt on Tuesday.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jul 21, 2019)

Just got back on after awhile and wanted to say I'M PRAYING FOR Y'ALL! All of the best wishes and God's healing hand on the family. Please do keep us updated on how he is doing. Praying for healing, for loving family to support him, and for care and help at your home to keep up with everything as he recovers.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 21, 2019)

Awww, thanks @HomesteaderWife!  I really do appreciate yours and everyone else's prayers! 

We are getting help from people. We have gotten lots of offers, but I hate to put people out. Although, I did ask some teenage brothers, from church to help plant the seedlings I started before we knew this was going to happen. They got big smiles on their faces & said they would love to help.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 21, 2019)

Aw i'm glad they're helping you guys! That's sweet 
And i'm so happy that his recovery is going so well


----------



## Baymule (Jul 22, 2019)

Tomorrow is the big day, going back to the surgeon. It will wear your sweet husband out, it might be a good idea to cook today for your supper tonight and tomorrow night so you don't have to cook tomorrow when you both are tired from the day. That Keto lasagna might be a good one!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 22, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Tomorrow is the big day, going back to the surgeon. It will wear your sweet husband out, it might be a good idea to cook today for your supper tonight and tomorrow night so you don't have to cook tomorrow when you both are tired from the day. That Keto lasagna might be a good one!


That sounds yummy!  I will have to make that.

However, friends, from church, were nice and brought us low carb foods, so I don’t have to cook.    Right now, with all the extra chores, that I have to do, and not sleeping at night, I am exhausted. So, I’m finding that cooking is one thing that I have no desire to do.  

Today is going to be my big monthly shopping trip. I have to go buy our monthly feed, and have been making a list of all the farm related supplies, that I am finding I need, as I do the chores.

Before we started this journey, Baymule loaned us her incubator. We started 25 Whiting’s True Blue chicken eggs, which hatched the Monday and Tuesday after the surgery.

We have friends, who offered to feed our animals, while I stayed at the hospital, with DH. I totally forgot to tell them about the eggs due to hatch last Sunday.  On Monday, she had gotten the mail, and was bringing it in the house.  She heard peeping and thought there was a bird in the house. They went looking for it, and found three chicks running around in the incubator.    OOPS!!!

They had never raised chickens, let alone chicks. So, she got a crash course (over the phone) in how to set up a chicken brooder, using a big tub (from the barn), wood chips, a heat lamp, plus feed and water.  We ended up with 17 chicks out of 25 eggs. She did an awesome job and is now their chick Mama!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 22, 2019)

Aw! Beautiful little babies


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 22, 2019)

Lovely chicks......they look healthy enough. Presumably the egg turner wasn't even turned off nor the humidity increased?
Meanwhile one of my biggest Brahmas wanders around with the sole chick she managed to hatch.

Here's hoping that OH's  recovery is uncomplicated from now on and that he pees and pees and pees.....not too many places that we can say such things without an eyelid flickering!

Surgery always makes a person feel like rubbish, even if that surgery is minor (the anaesthetic, drugs etc).....hope that all passes soon.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 22, 2019)

@Sheepshape, we had a broody Buff Brahma, who hatched out three chicks. She is the BEST Mama Bird!!!  The other night, I found her on a roost, that is about 3-1/2 feet off the ground.  I looked for the chicks and couldn’t find them.  Then I realized that they were right there UNDER her wings!!!

I didn't have my phone with me, so didn't get a pic of that. But here they are in their own special chicken run.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jul 22, 2019)

@Devonviolet - Firstly, good to hear from you! I am so happy to hear that people have really been helping you out with farm care and food. Look at those new chicks you have! Wishing you all the best and like I said I’m glad you have some extra hands there to help. I know it may seem overwhelming to be keeping up with your home and looking out for your husband among other chores so I hope other people continue to lend helping hands. What a blessing. Continued prayers today!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 22, 2019)

@Sheepshape the egg turner automatically turns off, no worries there! DV that is a pretty flock of chicks! 

Feed and farm shopping day! Ours is tomorrow. LOL Nothing like slinging 1200 pounds of Feed to keep you in shape. You have that camper top, if you need to, you can leave some overnight and not do all of it at one time, especially while it is so hot.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 22, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You have that camper top, if you need to, you can leave some overnight and not do all of it at one time, especially while it is so hot.


Yes, that's the beauty of having that capper, on the truck.  going out in a few minutes to do chores. The only bag of feed I'm getting out of the truck, tonight, is goat feed. I'll get the rest tomorrow, when it's cooler out.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 22, 2019)

We got a surprise pop up shower this afternoon. It poured down hard for a few minutes and we got 1/4" of rain. it sure cooled the heat down.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 22, 2019)

Baymule said:


> We got a surprise pop up shower this afternoon. It poured down hard for a few minutes and we got 1/4" of rain. it sure cooled the heat down.


Nice!
It was 91 degrees here and this huge thunderstorm came with crazy wind and we ended up getting 3 inches of rain in less than an hour! Luckily i'm not in a flood-zone.
After the storm the temp dropped to 72 and it was such a nice difference


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 28, 2019)

Just checking in to say hello to you both, and I hope the recovery is moving along well


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 30, 2019)

Yes, it's been a busy couple of weeks since he came home. In the beginning, he wasn't sure he was going to make it, but now he's doing great! He is up and moving around throughout the day. His biggest complaint now is fatigue. But, that's probably because he pushes himself so hard. I have to keep stopping him from doing some things.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 30, 2019)

Glad he is still moving forwards in his recovery


----------



## Baymule (Jul 30, 2019)

That sounds just like him. We got us a couple of bone headed stubborn men, don’t we? LOL I’m glad he is doing so good. It will take some time to heal up, then watch out!


----------



## Sumi (Jul 30, 2019)

Glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 30, 2019)

Wonderful to hear he is doing well.   It IS hard to slow down for a while when you have been active.  Now, with proper blood/oxygen flow, he feels great -- not  considering how much energy must be conserved to HEAL!!!     So, the "wake- up & go" needs to be controlled.     You start something and in 10 minutes the get up & go has gotten up and left.     He needs to sit and regroup.  If he just does that, in a couple more weeks, he will be handling things better.     This was a HUGE operation, he will need to accept that it will take a few months for the recoup.

Your friends,  neighbors & church friends are what you need right now!   Good that they are there for you.   I would have LOVED to have seen the look on the face of the "peeps finder"..

Keep us updated.   And YOU TAKE IT SLOW, too.   Many things can be "less important" than they were.  Dust bunnies are no biggie.  Rest.  Time heals.  We are all praying your both of you.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 31, 2019)

Glad to hear he's doing well!


----------

